# Article 8.2 of CITES



## carinatauk (Nov 28, 2009)

This might not be in the right place, sorry if it isn't.

Before I go head long into purchasing Cites Annex A snakes, can someone please advise me on the likely outcome of the legislation associated with this article

ps I have read the various consultative documents but am none the wiser. The way I am reading this is a total ban on keeping / breeding certain Annex A animals 

Thanks


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The proposals to implement Article 8.2 of CITES to restrict private ownership off Annex A species was abandoned long ago, I am unaware this is back on the table for debate so suspect you have come across some of the old discussion documents.


----------



## carinatauk (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Chris, just what I wanted to hear.

As said, probably some old stuff, not much out there to read tbh

Regards

George


----------

